# $40 pop-up hunting blind



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

I like it


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

I want this one.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

That "pink one" does look more roomy and comfortable. :wink:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.califpalms.com/_e/loc/pr...Dressing_Room_Lightweight_and_Collapsible.htm


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I wouldn't use a tent like that personally with a recurve but i would use something like the ghost blind with a recurve. I know Ghost Blinds don't cost under $100 but there are DIY threads here on how to make your own if your handy and on a budget. IMO a good ghillie suit would be a better choice than those teepie type tents, good thing he covered it with some camo netting as those cheap spring wire tents are made with cheap shiny vinyl that screams here i am, deer pick them out instantly. Using a shower deal like your describing and tossing a good camo net over it is much better however than using the camo ones some of those links are showing.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

about 6 years ago I bought the cheapest hunting pop up blind on the market. I think it was $29 at the time. It's the teepee style, and it's probably still on the market. For a blind that you carry in and out everytime, it's worked just fine for me. Killed a deer from 5 yards max once from it, and the deer had actually brushed up against the blind while feeding before giving me the shot. I could have reached out and touched the deer, and he never knew I was there. Wasn't brushed in really at all, but it had been in the woods for a few weeks.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Actually, the "tent" he is using is made of a polyester fabric and the sheen was not bright, probably dulled even more by being exposed to sunlight and harsh weather. I did not have a recurve with me but I could tell that I would be able easily shoot a recurve from it.

It has sparked my interest because though i have several ladder stands set up I also hunt from ground level more than I use the stands. I often move to put the wind in my favor and to work the routes in accordance with the time of day and weather (not still hunting). Quite often I have to set up where coverage is not great, e.g., back lit, open area to my rear, thin coverage, etc. If I had something I could set up quickly to blend into it would be advantageous. 

For the price I might give one a try.....when I have finished all of the other irons in the fire I have going.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Update:

When time permitted doing so I was going to purchase and modify a dressing/shower tent as the hunter did and try it out. However, just a few days before the season started I walked into a Rural King store to purchase some new camo wear and lo and behold, there on the floor were 2 pop-open tepee-type blinds of different camo shades (brown and fall).

The brand name is "Hunter's Lair." The blind is designed for hunting so no mods were needed.

*Specs:* 

-68" x 68" square floor area; 78" tall. 
-Weight 8#. 
-All-black interior.
-Blind has vertical and horizontal zipped 3-sectional entrance that allows how much you want the front open.
-Sides and back have 3-way zippered windows that are covered with see-through camo velcroed to inside.
-All openings have easily adjustable ties to tie back the panels.
-the bottom edges have skirts, and peg loops if you wish to peg it down, and loops for lash-cord for windy conditions. Pegs are provided.
-Blind quickly folds into a 27" diameter circle and comes with a carrying bag with shoulder straps.

I determined that if when I set it up I did not pull tight for max floor space, I can stand inside and make a shot with my bow just outside the tent. If I stretch the blind for max floor space, I can take a partial standing shot while still in the blind. Fully stretched or not, I can easily take a shot while kneeling or sitting and can do so with bow inside the blind. (I was using my 58" 'curve.)

There were only 2 aspects I didn't like: 1) The bottom portion of the front flap only zips open 3/4 of the opening, and 2) when sitting to the rear of blind, my draw elbow contacts the blind wall. No problem: I will install a dual zipper on the bottom flap. I will install a cord loop on the outside center of the back wall and stretch the wall back. I experimented and determined I can easily stretch the back wall and not make contact.

I am 6'1" and weigh 232 lbs. My grandson is a big boy. We both sat inside the blind, on stools, while hunting and I had ample room to draw and shoot. Also had all my gear inside the blind.

Already the blind has been beneficial. The area in the pic is off a heavily used trail that I have had to pass on for several seasons. The nearest tree makes for a long shot (25-30 yards) and would require too much cutting of large branches. A ground position without cover was out because of a heavily used trail directly behind my position that has too much trash to allow a shot, but I could be seen. In fact, last night as we sat in the blind a buck came through on the rear trail about 10 yards away, thrashing brush as he went by and never spooked.

Obviously, not all may like this blind but I have several locations that I can now set up in that I have had to pass on.


----------

